# Piko 0-6-0T Saddle Tank Switcher?



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, 

While thumbing through OCt GR tonight, I stopped at the trainworld ad. There are two starter sets using an 0-6-0T that I have never seen before. One is a NYC set with what appears to be an old MDC two bay hopper and the old MDC Rio Grande caboose. THe other set is a UP with a MDC boxcar and MDC Rio Grande caboose. Both locos appear to be based on the German DB 0-6-0T, but it sure looks pretty believable in the mockup. Perhaps this is just a photoshopped thing. THe front of the steamer looks suspiciously like the LGB 2-4-0. I can't find any details on the PIKO site... 

Mark


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They talked about that some over on LSC. Piko apparently got the MDC molds and is making them for this starter set. Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Thanks. I'll scoot on over there to see if I can find more info. 

Price point looks pretty good, and the loco is something not previously available to large scale. Certainly it is a bit of a departure from the normal 2 axle steam engine. Price point also indicates that it is plastic, and therefore, would be good fodder for bashing, etc.. (Certainly easier than grinding details off a die cast loco). 

Mark


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess it's safe to share now. 
The North American sets - 
Union Pacific 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/bucksco/PIKO%20starter%20set%20loco/38100%20Set%20UP%20resized.bmp 

NYC 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/bucksco/PIKO%20starter%20set%20loco/38101%20Set%20NYC%20resized.bmp 
_images changed to links - exceed 640 max. width. - K_ 

The locomotives are new tooling. The cars are retooled versions of the MDC cars. The cars will be avaiable seperately as well. 
These images of the locomotive were created from the 3D model files what so you see is pretty much what you will get.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 

Yes, those are the reprinted pictures I saw. The 3-d mockups look better on MLS than in the magazine. 

Any indication of what scale the loco is being made to? I don't really need or want 1/32 hoppers or another narrow gauge caboose, but I don't have any real switch engines. The detail on the valve gear in the image is a lot better than the USA trains version I saw. Hopefully, Piko saw it too, and decided to improve upon it. 

Thanks for posting these images! 

Mark


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are neat sets. How much will they sell for?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If the price is right, I'll be very interested in the 0-6-0 also, to rebuild as a NG tanker 

Given the USA is +$400, it looks like this can come in well under that....


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

The MSRP is right around $400 
The scale will fall into the 1/27-1/29th range much the same as the Taurus and BR218. 
The German BR80 set and other G accessories are on the PIKO website under Fall releases. R1 switches just arrived at the New Jersey warehouse.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 08/27/2008 7:56 AM

I guess it's safe to share now. The North American sets - Union Pacific  NYC  The locomotives are new tooling. The cars are retooled versions of the MDC cars. The cars will be avaiable separately as well. These images of the locomotive were created from the 3D model files what so you see is pretty much what you will get.


This is exciting news: Very nice engine. I look forward to this, especially since the scale is right.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

What i dont understand is why piko is making something another manufacture is going to produce? there are a lot of 060's out there to be made. this scale needs more choices not just manufactures coping each other.. witch by the way seems to be the going trend, i think its a stupid,stupid, stupid, move/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif 
Nick...


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 08/27/2008 10:50 AM
What i dont understand is why piko is making something another manufacture is going to produce? there are a lot of 060's out there to be made. this scale needs more choices not just manufactures coping each other.. witch by the way seems to be the going trend, i think its a stupid,stupid, stupid, move/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif" border=0> 
Nick...




It will be cheaper than the USA model but you gotta question the mix and match of scales. A 1/29? 0-6-0T with a 1/32 boxcar or hopper and a 1/24 narrow gauge caboose (ex MDC molds, I believe). 

-Brian


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick- You noticed that, too? Truthfully, I don't know that the USA model is being made. They finally removed the PRR B6 0-6-0 tender switcher from their homepage after a few years of advertising it, but never making it. As for the docksider, has anyone seen one for sale /bought one? This Piko tanker looks to be a lot more realistic than the USA version, but a preproduction model will firm that up. I still think that USA one looks good from the running board up, but looks like Scientific Toys from the board down. The ones I handled at the TCA in 2006 were heavy, so it would work good as a switcher. Then again, if you really compare them, they are pretty different. One has slide valve cylinders, the other appears to have piston valve cylinders. One has a centered electric headlight, the other has an oil light mounted up high. So, its not exactly a Big Boy-Big Boy; GG1-GG1 type scenereo, but its pretty close. I think the price point is going to be the killer for the USA version. Twice as much (don't tell folks it includes sound) and die cast. 

Brian- the differences in the scales for the rest of the train didn't bother me much, but they are somewhat noticable. Still, for a starter set, this isn't that bad. In one way, it covers a lot of the bases (1/29?, 1/32 and 1/24?). 

For a starter set, this seems to be raising the bar somewhat, at least from steam motive power point of view. Rolling stock..nevermind.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Think about it more lik a great motorblock to do multiple types of engines with! 
The German BR80 is based on this chassis and I wouldn't be surprised if other engines were planned for future releases.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...you gotta question the mix and match of scales. A 1/29? 0-6-0T with a 1/32 boxcar or hopper and a 1/24 narrow gauge caboose (ex MDC molds, I believe)...

From the standpoint of typical starter sets in large scale, this is merely an extension of the status quo. Remember, most starter sets sell based primarily on eye-candy appeal, and many are bought by people who don't know much (if anything) about trains anyway. In that regard, I don't see the mix of scales as a negative. It's also a logical move on Piko's part simply because the molds already exist. All they're doing is supplying new plastic. It's a cheap way to tap into the market. The people who comprehend the concept of "scale" aren't buying starter sets. 

What I would like to see happen is for Piko to clearly state the scale of their particular models. Lumping everything under the "G-1:22.5" banner is a great disservice to the hobby, and to an extent disrespects their own products. From what I've seen so far, their rulers seem to be fairly rigid; not playing fast and loose with proportions. It seems a shame to throw that fidelity to the wind, advertising a piece as being a scale it clearly is not. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 08/27/2008 11:22 AM
Nick- You noticed that, too? Truthfully, I don't know that the USA model is being made. They finally removed the PRR B6 0-6-0 tender switcher from their homepage after a few years of advertising it, but never making it. As for the docksider, has anyone seen one for sale /bought one? This Piko tanker looks to be a lot more realistic than the USA version, but a preproduction model will firm that up. I still think that USA one looks good from the running board up, but looks like Scientific Toys from the board down. The ones I handled at the TCA in 2006 were heavy, so it would work good as a switcher. Then again, if you really compare them, they are pretty different. One has slide valve cylinders, the other appears to have piston valve cylinders. One has a centered electric headlight, the other has an oil light mounted up high. So, its not exactly a Big Boy-Big Boy; GG1-GG1 type scenereo, but its pretty close. I think the price point is going to be the killer for the USA version. Twice as much (don't tell folks it includes sound) and die cast. 
Brian- the differences in the scales for the rest of the train didn't bother me much, but they are somewhat noticable. Still, for a starter set, this isn't that bad. In one way, it covers a lot of the bases (1/29?, 1/32 and 1/24?). 
For a starter set, this seems to be raising the bar somewhat, at least from steam motive power point of view. Rolling stock..nevermind.





Mark, i was down at charlie rows last week to pick up my DRGW sd-70 mac and i asked what the statis was on the tanker engines, Quote they are on the water 4 to 6 weeks del time so he said. i asked about the detail on the model and he told me that the preproduction model lacked some detail parts and that there was more to the engine than what was on the prototype so we will have to wait and see what they look like when they arrive. i really dont think that the price of 379.99 is bad for this engine, diecast. sound, smoke and heavy to boot, i think it's worth it,and is in reach of most steamers for what we will be getting for the $, but i guess we will have to wait for them to arrive to know for sure... i have 2 on order when they arrive i will post a video and we can all make a desision from there... 
Nick...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Plastic cuts much easier than diecast, guess which one I'll be eyeing.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

That is... if your lookin for one to cut up? i just want one to run all day with out problems 

Nick...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure both will do that fine, just depends how much $$$ your willing to pay for it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 

That's great news about the USA version delivery time. I agree, for that price, I think it will sell well. They are pretty hefty little beasts, aren't they? With the sound already installed, that is a good deal. I picked up a LGB 2-4-0 with sound when they first came out, simply because it was a $200 loco with sound already installed. That was a good deal, too! 

Its just great that there are some small 6 coupled locomotives coming out. 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 08/28/2008 6:53 AM
Nick, 
That's great news about the USA version delivery time. I agree, for that price, I think it will sell well. They are pretty hefty little beasts, aren't they? With the sound already installed, that is a good deal. I picked up a LGB 2-4-0 with sound when they first came out, simply because it was a $200 loco with sound already installed. That was a good deal, too! 
Its just great that there are some small 6 coupled locomotives coming out. 
Mark




Yea Mark, i just hope the USA one pulls well ... 
Nick..


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump! Just a FYI for those interested. October 2008 issue of Garden Railways. Page 79 (unmarked), the Trainworld pages display the two sets shown in this thread plus a Deutsches Bundesbahn set. The DB set features a BR80 0-6-0t (appears to be the same chassis as the USA version). Also two iron ore cars that seem to be ex-MDC iron ore cars. The DB, NYC, and UP sets are each offered for $284.99. 


Just thought you might like to know. 


Have Fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Are these sets in stock and ready to buy? or are they preproduction advertising..... 
Nick.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

They will be available for the holiday season.


----------

